# PJS Pickering - Akita! - Help - Impulse...ahhh



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh man.My Fiancee and I went xmas shopping in pickering last night. That was the only fish store I hadn't been to that I knew she couold shop around! So as she is shopping I am heading for PJ's! Major reno going on but the store is huge and staff were great. I met a young guy who was great enough to allow us to see the Akita, oh man, they got in.
Dont get me wrong this is an expensive dog, BUT I WANT HER!
I have been looking for an Akita with papers for a long time and they just dont happen in my price range. But this girl is addorable and I think she likes me too! hehe. I think my cat will be upset but I may be taking a walk to the bank! Well they do have an in store credit as well. hmmmmm
Its a huge purchase that I am ready to make but am torn about having a dog in an apartment! Think I have to wait, But i reallly really like her!
My Cat's Name is Lou and I think he needs an Andy!
Help!!!!!!


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

*i have an akita....*

I have an Akita, and what a dog... I'm not sure where to start but I'll write you a bit and if u have any more questions just pm me or email... First off living in an apartment is not a big deal when it comes to large breed dogs... As long as they get their exercise several times a day, they will be just fine... The problem with pj's is where they got their dogs from... Now I don't want to go into the whole puppy mill speech, but unfortunately it's true... Dogs from puppy mills tend to have alot of problems... maybe not right away but within' a couple of months the signs are evident... One of the main problems is hip displacia, you should have your puppy checked by a vet, I'd hold off an impulse akita puppy purchase until u look further into the breed. This dog is not for first time dog owners. They are very strong and can be aggressive & dominate towards other dogs. Obedience school is a MUST. The Akita has a similar jaw to a pit bull's; it can lock on and won't let go if it doesn't want to... On the positive side, they are very quiet animals, you will only hear a bark if u are playing with them are if there is a knock at the door. They don't shed, much. Weekly grooming is a must. But basically the Akita is very capable of inflicting damage on anything/one that rubs it the wrong way. They are very obedient but once again, this must be taught to them at a very young age if you want your Akita to be social&#8230; I also have a cat, and they are the best of friends&#8230; As long as the cat is introduced to your dog at an early stage, there will be no problems there&#8230;. If u have any other questions, like I said, pm me or email&#8230;.


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

hey, didn't i get rocks off you a couple weeks ago? lol


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah man... And yes I am actually quite familiar with the breed as a few of my friends got a hold of a puppys in high school and they are now around 10 years old. Maxine is my friend tony's girl. She is my favorite. Very strong willed and energetic dog. I have always found she would rather run beside me then fetch or really play other than wrestle. She is straight to the point aI guess you could say. I have lived with this dog for several periods over the 10 years and she is awesome! The males I know seem to be more grumpy, and aggressive towards strangers, and other dogs.
She has nipped a a person or two over the years but its a hi traffic place and people tend to ignore the signs saying not to bother the dog.
As far as the pruchase I would love that dog as she was beautiful but the price(2500) was kinda outrageous.
I've seen them without papers for $800-$1200 the odd time and wish I would just go ahead and get one.
Another day...
Another puppy, but an Akita will be mine!


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

k, if you buy the puppy for $2500 from pj's... i'll shoot u myself! lol.... that's robbery... contact some breeders for when they are expecting a new litter... its much better getting a dog from a breeder, trust me... and it won't be over $1200 i'll tell ya that right now.... i got mine for 8 and he's unbelievable, 111 punds, and he's pretty lazy around the house, but always on alert..... and the intimidation factor of an Akita's bark is unpresidented..... best security system u can buy............. lemme know how this works out for ya....


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

LOL - I hear ya. They are very intimidating. And prob for good reason if your a stranger to the dog. I think we are going to do that. We both knew the price was high but sometimes that specific pet is so hard not to get. My self I want a female and do plan on it but after xmas and school slows down, and work picks up.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Please don't buy dogs from pet stores.

http://www.dogsincanada.com/breeders

Very good advice papik!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

MacFish said:


> Please don't buy dogs from pet stores.
> 
> http://www.dogsincanada.com/breeders
> 
> Very good advice papik!


ditto.

PJ's preys upon the impulse buyer.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

PJ's should not be allowed to sell dogs at the prices they charge...trust me any other breeder will have a much healthier dog, their "health gaurrantee" is useless.... they have loopholes and lawyers...do you? trust me go to a breeder and SAVE YOUR MONEY


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey next time you are by pickering Pj's on a fri, come by and say hi! I'll be in fish! ^^


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Cool. I took a peak at the fish section but was under major reno, looks like it could be cool when its done.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yup should be getting going by next week i hope. SW too..but dont expect much from a new system... dont expect much for a while.

I dont even look at the dogs there. I dont agree with pet stores selling them like that. I think all stores should have dogs but rented out to shelters or free space for shelters and the store might recive a tax credit or something.

I worked with Superpet (owned by the same company as Pj's) and they did not sell dogs. Everything to do with dogs but you couldnt purchase one there. They did have a space for cats waiting for adoption. It worked really really well and I always directed people to breeders (not always the best choice either) and shelters. There are lots of fantastic animals there, pure bred as well.

Anywho... The last thing i wanted was to rant rofl. Whatever you do, I hope it all works out for you  A vet i used to work with had two akitas.. and Omg what dogs lol


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes they are gorgeous and I am envious of Papik. We have been considering the Akita for years and that just happened to catch my eye. My fiancee was in no way cool with buying a dog from a store as she made clear. I myself wasnt cool with the price and the puppy mill story's. Looks like we are gonna get through xmas and then spend some time meeting local breeders and then make a decision based on logic instead of excitement. It seems like the only dog at the time but there are many out there! 
I will be sure to post pics when I finally get my Akita!

Thanks to everyone for their input!


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

sorry man, didn't want to do it but couldn't resist....... here's a couple pics of bam bam......... my akita... he's a silver brindle, and if anyone has ever visited the off leash section of high park, u know him... he's famous! lol........... he also won mr. k9 Canada a few years back.......... he's a silver brindle... very rare... and that guy is me with my gf......... hope u enjoy the pics....


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Cool dog. I love Akita's.

This is my favorite colouring


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

AHHHH!!!!!NO...Stop...
LOL - Thats what I'm talking about. Mac def nailed it with that pic. Your gog is gorgeous papik and I've never seen that silver. But that there is the classic teddy bear look I love..


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

that dog is gorgeous........ not gonna lie.......


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Akitas are awesome! If I weren't allergic to dogs, I'd get an Akita. We see them all the time in Japan


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

OK... Alll this talk and I had to see my girl maxine! B4 Max I was scared of dogs, never had one. Then I moved in with my buddy, dogs owner, and till this day I have a bf in Maxine. When my car pulls in she knows immediatley that I will have a drink of Tim Hortons for her and some attention. She is generally a family dog but is on a chain and on guard during they day so there are very few of us who are able to giver her coffee and such. Knowing she is on gurad during the day I do my best to stop in and play for a bit but time isnt always permitting and sometimes I want to eat my whole lunch mysef. LOL
Anyway here is Maxine and what a great girl she is! She will be 10 this year.








And just so he doesnt feel left out, my best freend Lou (Hes mine)








Lou got a perch that goes to the ceiling for xmas, Now he can enjoy a view of the tanks!


----------

